# ovamid



## leanneNpaul (Jan 6, 2011)

is ovamid another name or type of clomid ? , they was paid for in the usa and are yellow with tiny specks or darker yellow/orange , say's ovamid clomifene ( clomid ) 25mg.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I have tried looking this up in the Martindale drug reference that normally has all the products around the world listed, but it did not show up.

If the active ingredients on the package is clomiphene then it is the same as Clomid.


----------



## leanneNpaul (Jan 6, 2011)

thanks, i couldnt find much about it either and was a bit worried as a friend got some knowing she was going to start treatment soon at a priv clinic but it didnt look right to me and i then couldnt find any info for ovamid. i have told her not to start with out taking one to the clinic and see if they can test it or some thign to make sure. the tablet it self dont have any markings on it.

thanks again for your reply


----------

